# ivermectin use in darts



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

I've been reading up on using ivermectin on my darts as one of my parastical agents but have a question that maybe another vet tech, vet, or breeder may be able to answer. I know that the topical dosage is 2 mg/kg and therefore the 10mg/ml solution would be diluted. Normally I use NaCl to dilute my medications but was wondering what others use to dilute the ivermectin. None of my scientific journals recommend what to use as a base dilutant so any suggestions or insight would be helpful. Thanks.

Ryan


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Problem solved and pumilios have been treated. Thanks


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks to your equations and mike of course :roll:


----------

